# New range and gun school in Colorado



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

I will have more information on this later.....but we are buying 47,000 acres of ranch land in Lincoln, Cty, Colorado. It is located 45 miles east of Colo. Springs in the town of Rush (good name), just off state hwy 94. We think we can hit a Sept 06 partial opening date. Stay tuned for our offical announcement.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Any updates??? Private, public, indoors, outdoors.. Always looking for a good range..


W


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

*gun range*

Final approval is supposed to be on 22June06.......


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Update?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

hmmm....

1911driver 
Last Activity: 08-25-2006 04:32 PM


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Any update on this? I'm looking for a nice place to shoot besides D-Man and Rampart Range.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The OP is still MIA.

Have you checked these out?

Outdoor, membership:

http://www.pikespeakgunclub.org/

Indoor, membership (kinda on the pricey side):

https://www.whistlingpinesgunclub.com/index.asp


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

:mrgreen: I Just go out :smt070 to the back yard :mrgreen:


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Concealed45_1911 said:


> :mrgreen: I Just go out :smt070 to the back yard :mrgreen:


I don't think my neighbors would be too happy with me doing that:smt076

_______________________________________________________________

edit by Bruce333: I'm closing this since the OP has never responded and didn't answer my emails.


----------

